# LaTienda: Good experience



## Boatboy24 (Dec 10, 2013)

I love paella and always make it on the grill using a cast iron skillet. My mother is also a huge fan and asked for a paella pan for Christmas. I ordered one for her from LaTienda (latienda.com). I received two packages: 1) with the paella pan, and a second with a paella "kit". It contained a pan, rice, saffron, spanish olive oil, pimentos and paprika. I contacted them to let them know about it. They said is was a packing error at the warehouse and to keep the kit with their compliments. Nice experience overall, and that just added to it. 

Just thought I'd pass that along...


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice to know. We get that catalog at the house. Very fun catalog to look at. Their dried Spanish meats look to die for good (Ham, chorizo, etc) But wow are they ever proud of them. 

They have a "sampler" pack with about 6 different dried meats. Total weight is 2.2lbs. Cost......... $136! :<:<:<

At least it comes with "free" shipping!


----------

